# 457 Visa Processing time and Information



## Pritisangam (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding 457 VISA processing time. Anybody has any idea, how much time it takes to get VISA approved. My employer has submitted my final application on 26th Dec 2018. I did not get any updates after that.

Another thing is that I don't have any problem with processing time but wants to prepare for worse, Is there any rejection of 457 VISA when my documents are clear. My VISA consultant verified all my documents before final submission.

Thanks


----------



## George276 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Pritisangam,

Based on my own experience, my 457 visa took approximately 2 months to be granted since the application was lodged. This was back in 2015, and that only accounts for the application time (this is, not including the nomination time).

I understand that waiting times have become longer recently though, a friend of mine has been waiting for 3 months already and has not heard news from Home Affairs yet.

In regards to your documents, I haven't had any issues with mine, but I assume that if any document or information is missing then Home Affairs will contact you before continuing the process.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Pritisangam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding 457 VISA processing time. Anybody has any idea, how much time it takes to get VISA approved. My employer has submitted my final application on 26th Dec 2018. I did not get any updates after that.
> 
> ...


I have been waiting for 5 months since Nov 2017. 
The company has the sponsorship approved already, I am just applying for the Nomination and the application. 
This waiting is disturbing. I have confirmed with my agent a couple of times that there shouldn't be any problem. But still, very upset all the time.

DHA is claiming that the process could take 5-11 months for most of the candidates. My agent said it is 6 months waiting as minimum based on their large number of cases at the moment.

If the worst happens for any reason, we will be able to appeal the case, during that time, our current bridging A will be extended automatically until the appeal has finished. If you don't want to appeal it, than you will have 28 days to leave AU.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Pritisangam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding 457 VISA processing time. Anybody has any idea, how much time it takes to get VISA approved. My employer has submitted my final application on 26th Dec 2018. I did not get any updates after that.
> 
> ...


are you already in Australia., or overseas?


----------



## Pritisangam (Mar 22, 2018)

I am in India Now. I haven't visited Australia yet.


----------



## koritala (Mar 15, 2017)

Pritisangam said:


> I am in India Now. I haven't visited Australia yet.


Hi Pritisangam,

Currently , they are processing 15th December 2017. You can hear good news soon.
May I know your Occupation ?


----------



## George276 (Mar 22, 2018)

I hope that it doesn't take much longer!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I've seen people waiting anywhere from 1 month to a year, so it can be rather random. All you can do is submit all the documents they need for processing and be ready to reply quickly if they ask for any further information.


----------



## Pritisangam (Mar 22, 2018)

koritala said:


> Hi Pritisangam,
> 
> Currently , they are processing 15th December 2017. You can hear good news soon.
> May I know your Occupation ?


I am a senior software developer with more than 4years of experience. I am working on Salesforce Platform


----------



## new457 (Mar 26, 2018)

koritala said:


> Hi Pritisangam,
> 
> Currently , they are processing 15th December 2017. You can hear good news soon.
> May I know your Occupation ?


How do you know this information


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Guys, me and my husband been waiting for the 457 to be approved since 20th of April 2017...so it’s been almost a year! We still don’t have a case officer assigned to our case. We r onshore and the only positive thing about living in this “prison” like state is the Australian work experience my husband is gaining everyday. Thank god he loves his job or else we would have fled the country already.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

My 457 petition was filed on 25-Dec-2017. Still waiting for the grant. One of my colleague's petition was filed on 2-Oct and he got his visa on 3-March.


----------



## abhishek.padadale (Apr 19, 2018)

Pritisangam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding 457 VISA processing time. Anybody has any idea, how much time it takes to get VISA approved. My employer has submitted my final application on 26th Dec 2018. I did not get any updates after that.
> 
> ...


I applied for 457 on 1st March 2018, done with medicals on 10th March 2018, Application went into received status in IMMI account , My sponsorer applied for priority processing on 19th March, Immigration dept. accepted priority processing on 3rd April 2018, Visa granted on 9th April 2018. 

The email my immigration department stated that since 457 visa is abolished their might be some delays even in priority processing of visa .


----------



## Kiraice (May 2, 2018)

Does anyone waiting for 457 more than 1 year? We applied 18th of April, 2017.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Kiraice said:


> Does anyone waiting for 457 more than 1 year? We applied 18th of April, 2017.


Yes! Me and my husband applied on 20th of April 2017 and still no case officer. The visa processing times 7-11 months max r simply bull crap info for the public!
U r lucky that u applied on the 18th at least, since your pathway to PR will be processed under the old rules..


----------



## Kiraice (May 2, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I have been waiting for 5 months since Nov 2017.
> The company has the sponsorship approved already, I am just applying for the Nomination and the application.
> This waiting is disturbing. I have confirmed with my agent a couple of times that there shouldn't be any problem. But still, very upset all the time.
> 
> ...


Hi, Have you received your visa? Me and my husband applied 18th of April, 2017. 1 Year already.... No news...


----------



## Kiraice (May 2, 2018)

Good luck Puka!!!! Hope you will get it soon... Now waiting time is 5-9 months. But I don't believe in anything right now...


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Kiraice said:


> Good luck Puka!!!! Hope you will get it soon... Now waiting time is 5-9 months. But I don't believe in anything right now...


We both are exactly in the same situation ! It’s an awful waiting ! My husband has had 2 serious and way better paying job offers lately (he hasn’t even applied to any jobs but got those offers from his network of people) and he can’t accept any of those jobs, as the new sponsorship visa requires a full-time (casual work experience is not eligible either) 2 years of work experience. The life has been made very very hard for international skilled students who have been lucky enough to find a job on their field.
Please everyone post as soon as you get the visa approved !


----------



## loveureyes2012 (May 20, 2018)

Pritisangam said:


> I am a senior software developer with more than 4years of experience. I am working on Salesforce Platform


Did you get any update ?


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Yesterday my husband’s employer was asked to present more docs by immi, which meant that we finally had a case officer. I didn’t keep my hopes up too high and expected immi to respond again in a month time. But, for our surprise, today morning our visa got approved !!! So after 1 year and a month of waiting, we finally got the visa ! Couple of month ago I wouldn’t have believed that getting the visa approved will make us happy. But since getting the invitation for PR has gotten incredible difficult, it has made us more appreciative.
Good luck to everyone else and I hope u will get your visas approved soon !:thumb:


----------



## zeldak (May 2, 2018)

My 457 granted in 8 months. After official nomination, visa granted in 2 business days. But, I believe, the most challenging part is to convince the Immigration why the company is hiring someone who is not resident or citizen. So, it actually depends very much on the business and the evidence they provide. 
Apart from that, if your personal documents are met with visa requirement, you are mostly safe.


----------



## loveureyes2012 (May 20, 2018)

Any visa grants?


----------



## loveureyes2012 (May 20, 2018)

VISA GRANTED !
Nomination & Application - 26 Feb 2018
NO RFI
Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
Priority Request - 26 April 2018 - Rejected within a week
Grant - 9 June 2018


----------



## nikita.ajwani (Jun 6, 2018)

koritala said:


> Hi Pritisangam,
> 
> Currently , they are processing 15th December 2017. You can hear good news soon.
> May I know your Occupation ?


Hi,

Do you know the timelines about the 457 dependent visa? I applied on February 7, 2018, no word in it yet


----------



## loveureyes2012 (May 20, 2018)

nikita.ajwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know the timelines about the 457 dependent visa? I applied on February 7, 2018, no word in it yet


Earlier if we send an empty email to 457 AT border.gov.au , we used to get some update reg the processing month. But now they are not providing the dates. You can try sending empty email to given email address.
As your application is lodged in Feb 7th, 2018, you will get some news soon. No need to worry. Now a days they are processing applications faster.


----------



## joanneb29 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Just wanting to know if anyone has had a 457 visa granted that was lodged in January 2018 or after? 

I've been waiting since 17th January, currently on a tourist visa and unable to go back to work until my 457 is granted.

The migration agent advised me three weeks ago that he has seen visas lodged at the beginning of January start to be granted yet there is still no sign of mine. 

Cannot get any further information from the dept of home affairs other than the wait time is 5-10 months. I was initially advised upon lodgement that processing times were 2-3 months. My friend applied beginning of December and had hers back in two weeks!!


----------



## BoltThrower (Jul 13, 2018)

I applied Feb 22nd, 2018. They agreed to priority processing at the sponsor's request in mid-April. As of today, July 12, 2018, still no news.


----------



## Jeena1234 (Jul 18, 2018)

Puka said:


> Yes! Me and my husband applied on 20th of April 2017 and still no case officer. The visa processing times 7-11 months max r simply bull crap info for the public!
> U r lucky that u applied on the 18th at least, since your pathway to PR will be processed under the old rules..


Today the processing time is showing as 13th -14th month  My visa was lodged on 4th Dec 2017, Still waiting for a good news.


----------



## Jeena1234 (Jul 18, 2018)

koritala said:


> Hi Pritisangam,
> 
> Currently , they are processing 15th December 2017. You can hear good news soon.
> May I know your Occupation ?


How did you know this?


----------

